# Is Transfer Possible in Private Medical Colleges?



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Alhumdulila i got in CPMC & i'm very satisfied with it, but i have a question in mind. 

some ppl told me; don't worry> if you didn't make to any of the topmost medical college, because you always have a chance to transfer from a good 1 to an excellent, after 1st year, depending on your academic achievement.#yes

is it right? will it possible for me to transfer somewhere like CMH, shalamar or fmh etc.?#confused

what is required for transfer?#confused if you don't have a strong academic background in olevels and fsc.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Alhumdulila i got in CPMC & i'm very satisfied with it, but i have a question in mind.
> 
> some ppl told me; don't worry> if you didn't make to any of the topmost medical college, because you always have a chance to transfer from a good 1 to an excellent, after 1st year, depending on your academic achievement.#yes
> 
> ...


You can transfer after 1st professional MBBS exam (Part. 1 AND Part. 2), means after 2nd year MBBS. Your UHS scores will help you in the transfer process if a seat is vacant in any of the above college. Mostly, one or two seats are vacant.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> You can transfer after 1st professional MBBS exam (Part. 1 AND Part. 2), means after 2nd year MBBS. Your UHS scores will help you in the transfer process if a seat is vacant in any of the above college. Mostly, one or two seats are vacant.


Ohh ThankU brother!#yes

do you have any idea> how much 1 need to score for it in 1st professional MBBS exam (Part. 1 AND Part. 2) ?#confused

& with this post> i made to 500 posts figure.#happy


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Try to score 400 above.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Try to score 400 above.


InshaALLAH.


----------



## mary khan (Nov 22, 2012)

please can anybody can tell me what is procedure for migrating from one private medical college to another.after passing first prof exams migration to another private medical college is possible am i right?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

CPMC does not give the fee back so unless you are okay with wasting 5 lacs...go for it..because my brother goes there and he wanted to transfer from cpmc to fmh ya smdc but cpmc takes fee bohat pehle and then does not refund so its not possible to transfer from cpmc to any other college unless you are willing to flush your 5 lacs


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

bkn said:


> CPMC does not give the fee back so unless you are okay with wasting 5 lacs...go for it..because my brother goes there and he wanted to transfer from cpmc to fmh ya smdc but cpmc takes fee bohat pehle and then does not refund so its not possible to transfer from cpmc to any other college unless you are willing to flush your 5 lacs


Thanks 

i think the story is same; no matter from whatever medical college you wanna migrate.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

actually no...fmh does refund...its cpmc who is being rigid and annoying...my brother still wants to transfer so if you found out a way kindly put it on this thread


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

bkn said:


> actually no...fmh does refund...its cpmc who is being rigid and annoying...my brother still wants to transfer so if you found out a way kindly put it on this thread


Ok. will surely tell, but i don't think, there is any other way..!


----------

